# I need a Thyroid Dr. in San Antonio and surrounding areas



## thytired (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm looking for a good thyroid doctor in the San Antonio, TX area. I can't afford a naturopathic doctor, or an internal doctor, or a holistic doctor; or any of those other expensive specialty doctors. I don't have insurance, so I need a doctor that takes self pay patients. I can afford around $100 office fee per visit. I need a doctor that treats Hashimoto's Thyroiditis or any other autoimmune disease and is willing to treat patients with natural desiccated thyroid medication. A doctor that treats patients according to all of the important thyroid tests (FREE T3, FREE T4, Reverse T3, and thyroid antibodies); not just TSH. And for the patients with high Reverse T3, is willing to prescribe T3 only medication to bring Reverse T3 down. This doctor also needs to be willing to prescribe low dose Naltrexone for patients who are unable to lower their TPO antibodies with dietary changes and supplements.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If someone has a doc to recommend - please share in a private message as we do not publish doctors names here.

Thx!


----------



## Spedie (Sep 27, 2017)

thytired said:


> I'm looking for a good thyroid doctor in the San Antonio, TX area. I can't afford a naturopathic doctor, or an internal doctor, or a holistic doctor; or any of those other expensive specialty doctors. I don't have insurance, so I need a doctor that takes self pay patients. I can afford around $100 office fee per visit. I need a doctor that treats Hashimoto's Thyroiditis or any other autoimmune disease and is willing to treat patients with natural desiccated thyroid medication. A doctor that treats patients according to all of the important thyroid tests (FREE T3, FREE T4, Reverse T3, and thyroid antibodies); not just TSH. And for the patients with high Reverse T3, is willing to prescribe T3 only medication to bring Reverse T3 down. This doctor also needs to be willing to prescribe low dose Naltrexone for patients who are unable to lower their TPO antibodies with dietary changes and supplements.
> 
> I have a good one, but am so new, I do not know if I can PM you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Spedie said:


> thytired said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a good thyroid doctor in the San Antonio, TX area. I can't afford a naturopathic doctor, or an internal doctor, or a holistic doctor; or any of those other expensive specialty doctors. I don't have insurance, so I need a doctor that takes self pay patients. I can afford around $100 office fee per visit. I need a doctor that treats Hashimoto's Thyroiditis or any other autoimmune disease and is willing to treat patients with natural desiccated thyroid medication. A doctor that treats patients according to all of the important thyroid tests (FREE T3, FREE T4, Reverse T3, and thyroid antibodies); not just TSH. And for the patients with high Reverse T3, is willing to prescribe T3 only medication to bring Reverse T3 down. This doctor also needs to be willing to prescribe low dose Naltrexone for patients who are unable to lower their TPO antibodies with dietary changes and supplements.
> ...


There is an envelope at the top of your screen - click on that and type in thytired and you can send a private message


----------

